# [SOLVED] Hpqcxs08



## MBCowan

What is this service? What does it do and what would happen if I disabled it?

I have been having great difficulty installing HP printers. I have three (two wi-fi), and can get any one of them to work right, but not the second or third. (I had no problem with the old XP computers I had, only with the VISTA OS on my new Dell Dimension E520).

When I try to install one of the printers, I get an error message that it can't halt the HPQCXS08 service. I tried doing it manually by going to Task Manager-services, and can't do it there, either, but I can go to properties and disable it so it doesn't start up on re-boot. This eliminates the error message, but the insstallation program for the printer hangs up anyway at a later stage of the installation process.

To start with,what is the HPQCXS08 service, why can't I stop it and what happens if I disable it?


----------



## rainmanp7

*Re: Hpqcxs08*

By rainmanp7 aka cryogenics
The service named hpqcxs08 is used by HP Software Products to detect and or comunicate to a printer device. Following service path = C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k hpdevmgmt

On my HP Photosmart D7560
When Disabled the Hp Solution center will not detect a HP printer in avalible.
When enabled it pops right up ,and then the software 
can read how much ink etc.. and can operate with the printer 
The printer can then comunicate back to it's software.

I call it a HP Comunication Service  I hope this helps.


----------

